# Power tools, hand grinders



## Huskybill (Jan 20, 2020)

metabo just bought hitachi and I noticed the hitachi hand grinders are relabeled metabo. On amazon.com they list a metabo/ hitachi 7”/9” grinder for $110. On the job I purchased metabo, hitachi, AEG and Bosch hand grinders. I’m tough on equipment. The higher amperage grinders really took a beating. Comes with both size guards 7”/9”.



https://www.amazon.com/Metabo-HPT-G23SCY2-Tool-LESS-Protection/dp/B07PFYVDNG


----------



## KiwiBro (Jan 20, 2020)

I could be wrong but I think Hitachi bought Metabo some time ago. Then a US holding company bought the power tool division of Hitachi but didn't want to license and not have complete control over, the name, so they just went with Metabo HPT (I'm only guessing but assume it stands for Hitachi Power Tools?).

Down here at least, they phased out Hitachi powertools replacing it with Hikoki. I'm not sure why they wanted to add another brand rather than just run it all under Metabo. Perhaps Hikoki is more DIY and they want Metabo to stay more hard core pro/industrial?


----------



## catbuster (Jan 22, 2020)

Metabo tools are still the dark green tools made in Germany. At least when I bought my last 6” grinder last winter. They’re still tits and that line of tools is up to the same high level set by Hilti/Fein, etc. To compare, my 6” Metabo was just short of $300 vs that being $110. Metabo HPT, per my tools guy at STS who I trust implicitly, is a rebranding of the Hitachi line with the same light green coloring.

Obviously Makita is the gold standard for grinders. Metabo is platinum. I got a hold of a Dewalt that had a 5 and a 6 inch guard I really liked. I used to be a big Milwaukee fan of the whole line but they’ve seemed to really let things outside of the Sawzall, Porta-Band, things like the Hole Hawg they’ve always specialized in and their cordless stuff it seems like they’ve tailed off.


----------



## ATH (Jan 22, 2020)

I noticed all of the Hitachi tools at Lowes labeled Metabo a month or so ago. Looked exactly like the old Hitachi, just a different name.


----------



## anlrolfe (Jan 23, 2020)

First Metabo I ever used was a rotary hammer, built like Bosch Bulldog style SDS hammer. It earned my respect.


----------

